# Topics > Applications > AI in law >  Legal Analytics Platform, Lex Machina, Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - lexmachina.com

facebook.com/lexmachinainc

twitter.com/lexmachina

linkedin.com/company/lex-machina

CEO - Josh Becker

----------

